# Pics of the E60 in silver at the dealer



## Jspeed (Dec 23, 2001)

http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=75616


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Quite shockingly ugly in base form. Definitely E65jr.

Also, light colors don't do any favors to the new BMW designs. The dark colors hide the lines better. Look at the Z4 behind it... much better in grey.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> *Quite shockingly ugly in base form. Definitely E65jr.
> 
> Also, light colors don't do any favors to the new BMW designs. The dark colors hide the lines better. Look at the Z4 behind it... much better in grey.
> 
> ...


Yep. Bangle designs need huge wheels, perfect lighting and dark colors to have a shot at looking good. BTW, does anyone else feel that the e60 is pretty similar to the Camry:
http://www.toyota.com/html/shop/vehicles/camry/

Of course, the camry looks nicer-- but still, they're close.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

robg said:


> *Yep. Bangle designs need huge wheels, *


Not just huge wheels... WIDE wheels!


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Oh gross. That's the first time I've seen an E60 pic and actually thought it looked ugly. :tsk:


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Jetfire said:


> *Oh gross. That's the first time I've seen an E60 pic and actually thought it looked ugly. :tsk: *


That's because all of the shots we've seen up until now have been perfectly controlled by BMW--the angle, the lighting, etc make a big difference with Bangle designs. Sadly, this picture is a good representation of what the average owner will have to look at on a daily basis. No thanks.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

robg said:


> *That's because all of the shots we've seen up until now have been perfectly controlled by BMW--the angle, the lighting, etc make a big difference with Bangle designs. Sadly, this picture is a good representation of what the average owner will have to look at on a daily basis. No thanks. *


Actually, I thought the unmasked spy pics looked pretty good. Those were almost all darker-colored cars, however, and I think that made a big difference. It's a good thing that I don't like silver to begin with.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

The bigger wheels help alot:


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Bigger wheels, dark color and weird angle helps out the most!


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

*Photoshop colors, blurring and obscuring half the car helps out the most!*


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

the side of the E60 looks so boring in that pic:thumbdwn: Just a slab with some door handles.


----------



## AEC (Jan 19, 2003)

It looks like there's another E60 (in a darker gray color) in this picture as well. Check the background between the two yellow cars.


----------



## Jspeed (Dec 23, 2001)

Don't miss the butt shot...


----------



## roxnadz (Jan 10, 2003)

Jspeed said:


> *Don't miss the butt shot...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbdwn:

Damn, even the butt shot looks worse in these photos than it does the BMW photos. :tsk:

NO THANK YOU. I will ride my E39 through its sunset, and I will decide then if the E60 or the E500 is better for me. I personally don't like MBZ much, but it's becoming a contender.

Thing is, as Bangled as these designs are, BMW won't much have to worry about. We're just the "crazy Internet fringe." There will be plenty of shills rushing to lap up the new 5 in droves. I'll pass on that...


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

I'm *very* happy with my E39 order right now :thumbup:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Agreed on the light colors. And all the clear markers/lenses with the light colors isn't doing it any favors. That combo barely makes it on the E46 as it is.


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Wait a second. I though no E60 production untill autumn?


----------



## WAM (Jan 30, 2002)

I think official European production begins in July, US models are supposed to be available in October.

Not sure if that means Sep production available in Oct or Oct production.

This must be one of the pre-production models they build for testing, etc.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

*Similarities?*










Long live the E39!!!!!!!!!


----------

